# Exploding targets- legal in Michigan?



## polar bear (Sep 30, 2008)

I've been watching the TV show Top Shot (kind of a disappointment so far) and like their exploding targets. I ordered some targets from sureshot and have had a great time with them and my shooting partners. They seem to be a Tannerite knock-off or competitor. Note inside says be sure to check that they are legal in your state. They had a Michigan distributor so I'm guessing are legal here. Have no desire to turn up on some ATF watch list because we paper punchers wanted to see something go Bang at 250 yds. ( Heck, We don't even shoot at sihloettes (sp?)


----------

